# alle gnome-Pakete neu komplilieren

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem emerge -Du world ist mal wieder die Hardwarebeschleunigung meiner ATI hin. Deshalb hab ich etwas ältere Versionen von ati-drivers ausprobiert. Dann startete mir der Gnome nicht mehr mit einem Hinweis, dass er die libGL.so.1.2  nicht findet. Revdep-rebuild findet aber keine Inkonsistenzen. Also ati-drivers in ner anderen Version emerged und das mesa-zeugs für alle Fälle auch, denn unter open-gl von xorg gings auch nicht.

Jetzt meckert er jedes Gnomepacket an, bis ichs neu übersetzt hab. 

Da das aber einige sind frage ich mich jetzt folgendes :

Gibts ne Möglichkeit, alle Gnomepackete neu zu bauen?

Wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, ist gnome ja nur ein virtuelles Paket, welches als Abhängigkeit die Einzelpackete hat. Aber wie baue ich die alle neu?

----------

## franzf

Ich hoffe es ist mit allen Paketen aus gnome-base getan, wenn nicht für gnome-extras usw wiederholen ...

```
for package in /var/db/pkg/gnome-base/*; do echo "emerge -1 =$(basename ${package})"; done
```

Wenn dir alles passt das echo und die Gänsefüßchen entfernen

```
for package in /var/db/pkg/gnome-base/*; do emerge -1 =$(basename ${package}); done
```

Bei mir (mit kde) liefert das:

```
emerge -1 =ark-3.5.7

emerge -1 =arts-3.5.5

emerge -1 =certmanager-3.5.7-r1

emerge -1 =cervisia-3.5.7

emerge -1 =drkonqi-3.5.7

emerge -1 =kaddressbook-3.5.7

emerge -1 =kamera-3.5.7

emerge -1 =kappfinder-3.5.7

emerge -1 =kate-3.5.7-r1

emerge -1 =kate-plugins-3.5.7

emerge -1 =kcheckpass-3.5.7

emerge -1 =kcminit-3.5.6

emerge -1 =kcontrol-3.5.7-r1

emerge -1 =kdcop-3.5.7

[usw]
```

Aber vielleicht hat ja noch wer eine bessere Lösung  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## zworK

Als Alternative mit eix:

```
emerge -1 `eix --only-names -I gnome-base/*`
```

Vorrausgesetzt der Cache von eix ist aktuellen. Also ggf. vorher noch ein 

```
update-eix
```

----------

## nikaya

Es wäre natürlich schön wenn Portage mal solche Fälle nativ lösen könnte.Ich denke da an eine neue Option "--empty-meta" oder dergleichen,die Bezeichnung wäre natürlich egal.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo und danke für die Tipps!

Ich finde auch dass das in portage mal native rein sollte.

Nachdem ich jetzt alles was Gnome betrifft neu gebaut hab und mein Gnome immer noch unbrauchbar ist, denke ich dass das doch eher durchs update auf gnome 2.20 passiert ist.

Jetzt natürlich die Frage :

Wie krieg ich den Gnome wieder auf die alte 2.18?

Wenn ich in der package.mask nur das gnomepacket runterstelle will er auch nur das neu bauen.

Leider bin ich mal wieder froh, noch ein Windows native draufzuhaben auf dem Laptop.

Ansonsten wäre ich ziemlich angeschmiert jetzt. Also ich finde solche Probleme, dass man nach einem Update auf einmal ein unbrauchbares System hat dürfen einfach nicht mehr passieren.  :Sad: 

Jaja, ich mit mein geliebtes, verhasstes gentoo. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal nen Mac kaufen??!

----------

## tazinblack

---> Plong ---> mein System ist immer noch unbrauchbar ---> 

hat den keiner nen Tipp?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nun...Ich würde sagen da geht nichts an einem Bash "Skript" vorbei.

qlist -IC gnome liefert dir alle Gnome-Pakete

qlist -IC gnome|sed s#^#=#|sed s#\$#\-2.18# ergibt =$PAKETNAME-2.18

Dann noch ein emerge -av1 $() drumherum:

emerge $(qlist -IC gnome|sed s#^#=#|sed s#\$#\-2.18# ergibt =$PAKETNAME-2.1 :Cool:  -av1

Sollte dir von alle Gnome Paketen die ältere Version installieren

----------

## bell

Hallo,

poste mal Output von

```
find /usr/lib -name libGL.so\* -exec ls -l {} \;
```

Bei dem Problem mit fehlenden libGL.so hatte mir bisher immer ein

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

geholfen.

Wenn das nicht hilft ud Du wirklich alles neu kompillieren willst, verschiebe alle libGL Dateien (oder das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/opengl) weg, mache ein

```
revdep-rebuild  -p
```

Du erhälst eine Liste der Pakete, die die Datei benötigen.

Kopiere die Libs wieder zurück und mache emerge mit Option --oneshot.

----------

## Necoro

Das Problem sind hier die neuen ati-drivers dessen libGL nicht ganz sauber ist ...

----------

